# Promagnon 25



## brendanbreen (Oct 23, 2006)

Promagnon 25 is said to be a legal version of the german steroid oral Turinabol supposedly being as potent ad dyanabol but with no aromatization and doesnt shut off your nuts. A tall order if you ask me ..... personally i dont believe it myself was wondering if any one has taken it or had any hard facts to prove this, if so it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks....


----------

